# help needed....Epson vs Ricoh/Sawgrass printers



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

my Epson 4800 has died (needs printhead) have been running Sawgrass inks in it.

so my decision:

1. do I repair the Epson and switch to Cobra inks ( I am due for a set of inks)
cost to replace head - $1000 plus cost to change out inks

2. Do I get a new printer? (less than 24 inch wide)
a. Epson or Ricoh
b. are there benefits from newer inks and what ink
c. are there benefits to the newer printer technologies

I know those are not easy questions/answers. I recently purchased a new DTG printer so went through the same process on that piece of equipment.

So I would really really appreciate some feedback and different points of view...

thank you


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

Update - I was sure hoping to get some feedback from the forum..but this what I have received so far.

well Sawgrass just called me and as we would expect says there is only one best way to go for me and that is to buy their new printer and inks - the Virtuoso SG 800

who believes this is a good direction and believes there are better alternatives.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Im fairly new to sublimation but I love my Ricoh and sawgrass inks, on the other hand I use an Epson for my screen printing film output and it is perfect for that application, I don't think you can go wrong either way, Both are pretty good for the money


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Like veetwincowboy, I use Epsons for screenprinting and general office use (in fact, the C88+ we use to print invoices used to be in service as my original sublimation printer -- still running strong after 5 years). I have had a Ricoh GX7000 for sublimation for the past couple of years, and was one of the lucky people who has never had a single problem with it. I like the Sawgrass gel ink cartridges it uses -- they last forever, and I personally never want to see another bulk ink or refillable cartridge system again.


----------

